
Jim Lehrer Has Passed Away - mudil
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/press-releases/from-judy-woodruff-longtime-pbs-newshour-anchor-and-co-founder-jim-lehrer-has-passed-away
======
julienchastang
RIP Jim Lehrer. A news anchor from a more civilized era. I really appreciated
his matter-of-fact delivery.

